# DMT XXC too coarse for flattening Naniwa SS 10k?



## 99Limited (Mar 9, 2011)

I was thinking about getting a Naniwa SS 10k stone but I wonder if my DMT would be too coarse to flatten it. I've got a SS 3k, which is pretty soft, and the XXC does a number on it. I've got some Diaface mini stones that smooth everything out pretty quickly.

I've got a backup system of drywall screens, 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper and a glass surface if that would be the better option.


----------



## olpappy (Mar 9, 2011)

yes, XXC is too coarse for that application, I would use something finer, like your diaface plates or the 400 grit wet/dry.

What I usually do is, when cleaning the stones after a sharpening session, rub the face against the coarser stone I had used prior, move them in circles or figure 8, this cleans both stones, and any swarf or glazing left after I rub with nagura to clean the stone.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2011)

99Limited said:


> I was thinking about getting a Naniwa SS 10k stone but I wonder if my DMT would be too coarse to flatten it. I've got a SS 3k, which is pretty soft, and the XXC does a number on it. I've got some Diaface mini stones that smooth everything out pretty quickly.
> 
> I've got a backup system of drywall screens, 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper and a glass surface if that would be the better option.


 
as long as you use the diaface on it after, i see no reason why the DMT is too coarse for the Naniwa 10k. I use my dmt for that... but then i smooth out the surface with one of the small diamond plates (1200-1500 grit)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a DMT D8C (coarse) that I use for the 10k SS. The D8XX works, but there's a lot of stiction with the 10k SS and as others have noted, it leaves a really rough surface.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2011)

It's OK to use on any stone but I'd follow with a finer plate or stone to smooth the surface out.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 9, 2011)

This is an interesting topic for me. Do you experts think the dmt xxx is too rough for my shapely pro 5k?


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 9, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> This is an interesting topic for me. Do you experts think the dmt xxx is too rough for my shapely pro 5k?


 
I've used mine on everything up to my 8k Snow White. Since Jon and Dave says it's alright for everything else, it seems so.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 9, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> This is an interesting topic for me. Do you experts think the dmt xxx is too rough for my shapely pro 5k?


 
Wow, I didn't notice all of those typos I had. Clearly typing on a touch screen is a tad bit more difficult. Thanks for your answer 99.


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 9, 2011)

I used XXC to flatten every stone, because nothing beats it. Just have a little nagura to smooth and raise mud on the Naniwa SS 5K and 10K


----------



## jwpark (Mar 9, 2011)

I have DMT C and XXC. When I used the "C" plate, the mud sticks to the plate. Gets hard to move or take off because it acts like a suction cup.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2011)

yup... thats why i use the xxc or an atoma (used to have one... someone "borrowed" it forever)... then one of the 70mm dmt plates or, even better, the diaface plates to smooth out the surface. You can also use the smaller ones to work up mud... especially on natural. There is a chance of diamond fallout, so if you feel something on the surface, rinse the stone, but otherwise it should be fine.


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 9, 2011)

+2 Yes! 

I originally bought an XC just to use on my polishing stones, but ended up using the XXC because of sticking issues.


----------



## shankster (Mar 9, 2011)

I've just started using a Xc on my Arashiyama 6k and I don't notice much sticking.I also have a Naniwa nagura,but I found there's not much love on here for them.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 9, 2011)

i have a 10 inch duosharp that is coarse on one side and fine on the other. between the two, i've found it to work with everything. i'm not worried about making the surface coarse as much as i am with stickage while flattening. i simply flip to the other side if it starts to stick, and that has always worked great.


----------



## mainaman (Mar 9, 2011)

I use my XXC then go over with well worn down DMT C.


----------



## Abattoir (Mar 10, 2011)

+1 using the XXC then smooth out with well worn DMT XC. I'll also turn the DMT over and use the smooth side for a couple passes..... Just me.


----------

